# Hirsch Offers Seit SL-10 Series Bridge Laser Machine



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Huntersville, NC – Hirsch offers the Seit SL-10 bridge laser machine, which opens new opportunities for appliqué, reverse appliqué and etching. The Seit SL-10 bridge laser offers precision cutting, a large cutting area and a high production speed.

The revolutionary shape of the Seit SL-10 bridge laser allows it to be mounted closer to your embroidery equipment resulting in improved cutting parameters. With the optional 3-D scan head a 500 mm x 500 mm field can be cut or etched in a single firing of the laser. The new 3-D scan head is approximately 35% faster than the fixed model.

In addition to the new hardware features, Seit now offers an innovative patented cap laser system. This is a first in bridge laser technology.

For more information, contact Hirsch International at (800) 394-4426: email: [email protected]: or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

